# American moving to UK



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

Study the theory all that you can while you are here, learn about how and why electricity behaves the way it does
that part is world wide and will not change with any border
begin training and licensing once you are there


----------



## solomon (9 mo ago)

Almost Retired said:


> Study the theory all that you can while you are here, learn about how and why electricity behaves the way it does
> that part is world wide and will not change with any border
> begin training and licensing once you are there


Thank you very much. I'll do my research here while I work up enough money to move over across the pond. I appreciate the help


----------



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

Curious, why do you want to move to the UK?


----------



## solomon (9 mo ago)

oldsparky52 said:


> Curious, why do you want to move to the UK?


I have Diabetes and other auto-immune issues, so I wanted to move to the UK for the free healthcare. Unlike Canada, the NHS is available to non-citizens, so I could get healthcare for free without having to wait 5 years to become a citizen. I calculated the cost, and I save more money living in the UK than I do paying less in taxes in the USA


----------



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

Wait! What? You figured you are getting a better healthcare deal in a higher taxed, we are all in this together society? Shame on you for not wanting to go it alone in the every man for himself society! (sarcasm intended).


----------



## Yankee77 (Oct 5, 2020)

solomon said:


> I have Diabetes and other auto-immune issues, so I wanted to move to the UK for the free healthcare. Unlike Canada, the NHS is available to non-citizens, so I could get healthcare for free without having to wait 5 years to become a citizen. I calculated the cost, and I save more money living in the UK than I do paying less in taxes in the USA


How sad is that, having to leave your natural born country because of a gouging healthcare system.


----------



## Veteran Sparky (Apr 21, 2021)

So...you join this forum to ask that question? You must be a socialist...go enjoy the egregious tax system in UK and miss out on best medical in the world here. That being said, I am sorry you have these illnesses.


----------



## Yankee77 (Oct 5, 2020)

Veteran Sparky said:


> So...you join this forum to ask that question? You must be a socialist...go enjoy the egregious tax system in UK and miss out on best medical in the world here. That being said, I am sorry you have these illnesses.


Nurses making $250/hr gouging the healthcare system during a pandemic, and not one word said, why?


----------



## Wardenclyffe (Jan 11, 2019)




----------



## Veteran Sparky (Apr 21, 2021)

Yankee77 said:


> Nurses making $250/hr gouging the healthcare system during a pandemic, and not one word said, why?


What nurses...verify your comments. My wife is in medical field and I have multiple friends in medical field, and their co's weren't gouging. Blame the people you voted for.


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

i have been aware of traveling nurses for over 10 yrs who made that kind of money,
normally they were cardiac surgery nurses
they were temporary employees who had no other benefits, not housing, not travel, nothing
at least that was the story i heard from a cardiac surgery nurse over 10 yrs ago


----------



## Veteran Sparky (Apr 21, 2021)

Almost Retired said:


> i have been aware of traveling nurses for over 10 yrs who made that kind of money,
> normally they were cardiac surgery nurses
> they were temporary employees who had no other benefits, not housing, not travel, nothing
> at least that was the story i heard from a cardiac surgery nurse over 10 yrs ago


'$250.00 an Hr' is probably the Fee charged by the nursing company. And or, it is fee from Insurance company to client which is covering HIGH cost of drug companies, Egregious gouging from equipment suppliers, ie wheel chairs, walkers etc. and a host of many other factors. And like you said, Independent contractors are charging to cover insurance, travel etc.


----------



## Yankee77 (Oct 5, 2020)

Veteran Sparky said:


> What nurses...verify your comments. My wife is in medical field and I have multiple friends in medical field, and their co's weren't gouging. Blame the people you voted for.


$250/hr equates to $10,000 for a 40 hr week. While nurses are vidal AND appreciated, they gouged the hell out of the system. As for verifying comments, google traveling nurses pay and visit the hiring sites.
And it has zero to do with the people anyone voted for, gouging is gouging, whether it’s the medical field or electrical field.
I also have a 5kw generator for sale, $44,000, and it comes delivered with a full tank of gas, it’s a good one to it’s a Champion Power


----------



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

World Health Systems Facts - Just the facts. No Bias.


Breaking News Seventeen National Health Systems Aging Contact Us Comparing National Health Systems People With Disabilities Healthcare Spending Social



healthsystemsfacts.org








*The latest Best Countries rankings examined how people around the globe perceive the quality of the healthcare system in their countries of residence, and found Denmark to be perceived as having the most well-developed public healthcare system in the world. Sweden ranked 2nd on the list, followed by Canada in 3rd place.*

The quality and efficiency of a country’s health care system can have a massive impact on its inhabitants' quality of life. The health of a nation depends largely on how the system can cater for their people, which is why a good public health care system is so important.

*10- New Zealand*

The healthcare system in New Zealand is state-sponsored and very good quality. It is funded through taxes, and provides free or subsidised medical treatment for residents.

*9- Austria*

Austria has a high standard of healthcare. Paying into the government health insurance scheme is compulsory for both Austrians and expats, with excellent medical facilities and services funded by the taxpayer.

Visit our Austria country guide here.

*8- France*

France has both state run and private hospitals and both maintain a similar degree of excellence. While having private health insurance isn’t essential, it is prudent to have cover when you’re living in France.

Visit our France country guide here.

*7- Australia*

Australia’s healthcare system has two main parts: the public health system, and the private health system. Since 1984, Medicare has been the Commonwealth Government’s universal health insurance scheme. This provides Australian residents with free treatment in public hospitals.

*6- Netherlands*

Healthcare in the Netherlands is covered by two statutory forms of insurance: Zorgverzekeringswet (Zvw), often called ‘basic insurance’, covers common medical care; and Algemene Wet Bijzondere Ziektekosten (AWBZ) covers long-term nursing and care.

Visit our Netherlands country guide here.

*5- Germany*

The healthcare system in Germany is very good, but expensive. Health insurance is mandatory, and most expatriates will have it added to their employee contract.

Visit our Germany country guide here.

*4- United Kingdom*

Healthcare in the UK has proved to be reliable and convenient for citizens and expatriate workers. The National Health Service, Scottish and Northern Ireland state programs provide many options for emergency medical treatment.

*3- Canada*

Canada’s publicly funded health care system is a group of socialized health insurance plans providing coverage to all Canadian citizens and permanent residents. Canada holds a remarkably high life expectancy rate, which many attribute to the efficiency of its health care system.

Visit our Canada country guide here.

*2- Sweden*

The Swedish health care system is characterized by high standards of quality care and above-average healthcare spending. Only about 600,000 Swedes have a private health plan, which is usually covered by their employers and can be helpful to skip queues for treatment.

Visit our Sweden country guide here.

*1- Denmark*

The Danish universal health care system provides Danes with mostly free medical care and is predominantly financed through income tax. All permanent residents are entitled to a national health insurance card, and most examinations and treatments are free of charge.

_Source: Based on information from Best Countries project by U.S. News, The Guardian, International Health Care System Profiles by The Commonwealth Fund and Canadian Health Care._









TOP 10: Countries with the best healthcare system


Why do some healthcare systems stand out from the rest? Take a look at this list to find out.




www.cignaglobal.com




.


----------



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

The World Health Organization’s last global report ranked these as 10 most advanced countries in medicine with best healthcare in the world:


France
Italy
San Marino
Andorra
Malta
Singapore
Spain
Oman
Austria
Japan









Which Countries Have The Best Healthcare In The World? | William Russell


No, really - we're not making this up!




www.william-russell.com






*Countries With The Best Health Care Systems, 2021*

RankCountryHealth Care Index (Overall)InfrastructureProfessionalsCostMedicine AvailabilityGovernment Readiness1South Korea78.7287.1614.2383.5982.387.892Taiwan77.779.0513.0678.3978.9965.093Denmark74.1190.7530.0182.5992.0696.34Austria71.3286.1820.2578.9988.2391.85Japan70.7378.7721.674.8874.1893.26Australia67.9992.5817.3796.2267.5189.917France65.3877.8613.2471.8255.181.388Spain64.6686.2834.2575.8183.8296.89Belgium64.6372.4824.5168.6864.7894.910United Kingdom61.7388.6314.6675.6190.2588.4111Netherlands60.1679.0913.5669.9367.2985.0312Finland59.677.7613.4168.9759.6584.5913Thailand59.5298.729.0594.9998.7496.114Czech Republic57.9676.3914.9667.4771.3388.8615Norway56.7179.7321.2468.5975.7392.616New Zealand54.8686.5816.5571.2373.8689.5117Germany52.378.9313.666.0460.9485.6818Switzerland52.2577.7716.465.4269.6889.4919India52.174.217.8463.5197.8489.9820United Arab Emirates51.9968.2114.9560.3655.0888.7421Israel50.1573.5313.8462.2274.1987.7222Portugal49.5898.314.2575.2583.5487.9523Canada48.6462.3916.8955.7352.9189.7524Singapore48.5482.6713.3566.1581.9881.6325Ecuador48.2769.3745.2459.1666.1198.226Greece48.1396.8719.3986.7998.2191.227Argentina47.1578.0320.3163.0875.1992.128Sweden46.2470.0625.0558.5362.695.129Mexico45.8475.221.5660.9966.5492.730United States45.6284.1813.165.5276.2876.2131Lithuania45.383.4314.6564.9885.7788.3832Estonia45.371.1242.8658.6264.4897.833Qatar45.2967.5451.2856.7760.6998.534Malaysia45.164.1715.0554.9452.1188.8935Colombia44.7278.3919.8862.174.0391.736Hong Kong44.5598.114.7166.0264.3488.4737Italy44.4383.3823.6687.0398.4394.338Philippines43.0685.3813.264.972.1980.6839Uruguay42.9964.3741.7254.0255.7997.540Sri Lanka42.9271.5416.2557.6953.2889.4841Iceland42.565.9713.6454.6147.9485.942Croatia42.3188.1214.1572.8491.2587.8743Jordan41.9976.8425.1459.9774.4295.444Chile41.9774.8819.4758.9569.1291.545Lebanon41.6371.5516.6757.0765.4289.5446China41.469.6715.4255.9965.3689.3147Slovenia39.8589.8314.4165.2987.5787.9848Latvia39.6575.6513.8958.2365.8587.8149Hungary39.3773.8814.7157.1874.788.4850Costa Rica39.0368.3918.7554.1865.8190.8651Poland39.0267.5413.1853.7347.8378.6352Indonesia38.9576.1413.8158.1462.7487.5853South Africa38.6591.5820.8865.9694.2992.354Slovakia38.4872.3621.8255.9767.4293.555Saudi Arabia38.4366.7313.7353.0450.0286.7256Panama38.1390.5531.2479.6797.2196.657Belarus37.9470.9317.1254.9664.189.7858Russia37.7664.7621.8351.757.8593.859Tunisia37.7174.991356.9563.3962.1860Macedonia37.1670.8318.3954.5473.0190.8461Nepal37.0871.7614.0754.9873.6587.8562Peru36.7474.2647.1656.180.0798.463Brazil36.3169.2114.7753.2952.9788.6264Puerto Rico36.2664.5724.4350.8759.3194.665Turkey35.9697.414.4368.5992.7288.3266Vietnam35.8545.4612.8140.8143.3260.1467Bulgaria35.6477.1817.3557.0872.2589.8468Algeria35.6172.0419.7254.4171.6891.669Romania35.3275.3114.8655.9664.1588.6570Kenya35.1669.9216.8653.151.2389.6271Kuwait35.0989.1415.3270.5589.288.9872Dominican Republic34.9766.1221.0851.0562.8592.573Nigeria34.7896.341666.8282.8389.3874Albania34.7867.936.4451.8763.4797.275Bosnia And Herzegovina34.6370.8212.9153.359.360.8876Cyprus34.6172.3113.4654.0658.3785.0177Serbia34.3769.8816.1952.766.1689.4278Iran34.2873.6914.9254.6259.6488.7179Georgia33.8470.7322.7652.8864.4393.980Ireland33.6575.3213.8755.1658.2487.7481Ukraine33.3868.8714.3351.6953.5587.9782Kazakhstan33.2249.9712.841.8752.5659.0883Morocco33.0167.3615.1750.7363.288.9184Egypt32.9469.528.1651.8162.6895.785Bangladesh32.8970.5822.8452.3468.1894.286Azerbaijan32.8877.813.7656.0659.3587.3887Iraq32.5573.7414.5953.8157.4588.3688Pakistan32.5273.3618.2553.5958.1490.8189Venezuela32.4271.3917.1652.5353.789.84









Revealed: Countries With The Best Health Care Systems, 2021 - CEOWORLD magazine


South Korea has the best health care systems in the world, that’s according to the 2021 edition of the CEOWORLD magazine Health Care Index, which ranks 89 countries according to factors that contribute to overall health. Two additional Asian nations were among the top 10 in 2021: Taiwan (second...




ceoworld.biz


----------



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

Veteran Sparky said:


> You must be a socialist...go enjoy the egregious tax system in UK and miss out on best medical in the world here.


I would like to read the sources that agree with your statement. 

Thanks if you share.


----------



## Veteran Sparky (Apr 21, 2021)

Yankee77 said:


> $250/hr equates to $10,000 for a 40 hr week. While nurses are vidal AND appreciated, they gouged the hell out of the system. As for verifying comments, google traveling nurses pay and visit the hiring sites.
> And it has zero to do with the people anyone voted for, gouging is gouging, whether it’s the medical field or electrical field.
> I also have a 5kw generator for sale, $44,000, and it comes delivered with a full tank of gas.


Google it...Really? How dumb of me to disagree with google. Your response is what I expected. Ignorance spewing out half truths based off no real knowledge. Has everything to do with who you vote for...if you even vote. Hopefully you don't vote. Too many ignorant people voting, hence part of the problem.
How do you think the hundreds of thousands of immigrants crossing the Rio Grande is affecting our healthcare? 
I am done with this thread. I don't come here to talk politics.


----------



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

Veteran Sparky said:


> I am done with this thread. I don't come here to talk politics.


Dang, I really wanted to read the links to supporting documents of your statement.


----------



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

oldsparky52 said:


> Dang, I really wanted to read the links to supporting documents of your statement.


Found one








Pandemic or not, America has the best health care in the world | Independent Women's Forum


When President Donald Trump fell ill with COVID-19, there was absolutely no contemplation of moving America’s head of state to […]




www.iwf.org


----------



## Yankee77 (Oct 5, 2020)

Veteran Sparky said:


> Google it...Really? How dumb of me to disagree with google. Your response is what I expected. Ignorance spewing out half truths based off no real knowledge. Has everything to do with who you vote for...if you even vote. Hopefully you don't vote. Too many ignorant people voting, hence part of the problem.
> How do you think the hundreds of thousands of immigrants crossing the Rio Grande is affecting our healthcare?
> I am done with this thread. I don't come here to talk politics.


My sons fiancé is an RN referral agent at a trauma 1 hospital so it’s a fact


----------



## Wardenclyffe (Jan 11, 2019)

hearsay,

information received from other people that one cannot adequately substantiate; rumor. 

the report of another person's words by a witness, which is usually disallowed as evidence in a court of law.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

I don't get what the problem is with a traveling nurse earning 250 a hour. Compared to other trades its about what you would expect.

Comparing the uk and usa medical systems is like comparing apples to oranges. Same goes for taxes.



solomon said:


> I have Diabetes and other auto-immune issues, so I wanted to move to the UK for the free healthcare. Unlike Canada, the NHS is available to non-citizens, so I could get healthcare for free without having to wait 5 years to become a citizen. I calculated the cost, and I save more money living in the UK than I do paying less in taxes in the USA



You might save more money but on the flip side you are also going to earn less money. 
Taxes are different but not as bad when you balance them against other things. Your car and home insurance is going to be way less then you pay here because your insuring the vehicle/home rather than the medical bills. You will also have a lot more freedom to do dumb **** as your job will pay you while you are off sick and medical is free so if you break a leg jumping out of a aircraft then its no big deal. 

Earning less and the cost of property is going to be the biggest problem. When compared to the money you save on medical a better paying job in america may work out better even after paying medical. 
On paper all in medical coverage costs me around 9k a year. Other crap i pay that is more expensive then the UK like car/home insurance is another 2-3k so rounded up that's 12k a year. I earn about 45% more in america doing the same job so its still cheaper to live here even with a property boom. Now if i was looking at a dead end job the UK would look more attractive with pre-existing medical conditions. 

You really make out in the Uk when you have a young family as that is where most of the help is given. I do miss the safety net and some of the freedoms but i do not miss the cold or the short day light hours during the winter. 

As for becoming a electrician wait until you move as its the same field but everything is different.


----------



## CAUSA (Apr 3, 2013)

solomon said:


> I have Diabetes and other auto-immune issues, so I wanted to move to the UK for the free healthcare. Unlike Canada, the NHS is available to non-citizens, so I could get healthcare for free without having to wait 5 years to become a citizen. I calculated the cost, and I save more money living in the UK than I do paying less in taxes in the USA


Where did you get the Canadian information on only citizens get health care?
Landed immigration qualifications, by the right route also gets the health care.

certain Visa as well.

Health care, It is provincial. The census application generates a matrix, that the federal government sends the provincial transfer payment for the healthcare program.

immigration paper work and proper planning for any country entry. Needs to be done.

good luck. On crossing the pond.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Too close to that Uranium ,,,er I mean Ukraine..........


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Yankee77 said:


> How sad is that, having to leave your natural born country because of a gouging healthcare system.


How did you ascertain that this is his natural born country? Or that he was naturally born? He could’ve been delivered by C-section.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Veteran Sparky said:


> Google it...Really? How dumb of me to disagree with google. Your response is what I expected. Ignorance spewing out half truths based off no real knowledge. Has everything to do with who you vote for...if you even vote. Hopefully you don't vote. Too many ignorant people voting, hence part of the problem.
> How do you think the hundreds of thousands of immigrants crossing the Rio Grande is affecting our healthcare?
> I am done with this thread. I don't come here to talk politics.


People voting for candidates you don’t happen to approve of does not prove ignorance. This is the United States of America where we have freedom! Freedom of choice!!! I don’t know what the heck you have against freedom, or America, or every Americans freedom to choose for themselves… But you sound like a fascist to me.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Veteran Sparky said:


> How do you think the hundreds of thousands of immigrants crossing the Rio Grande is affecting our healthcare?


I wonder, if it is even possible for you to exist unless you have a scapegoat you can look down upon and put down. Maybe you want to talk to a shrink about your lack of self-esteem, low self image, and you’re super ego you’re using to compensate.



> I am done with this thread. I don't come here to talk politics.


He said… While talking politics. What a typical right wing hypocrite. I’ll bet you’re a Christian too.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

macmikeman said:


> Too close to that Uranium ,,,er I mean Ukraine..........



Im going to the UK first week of may and people have mentioned that at work. 
A person also asked why i was flying during covid as driving would be safer while another asked me to say hello to someone while im there as there (Like there are only 50 people in the whole country so they are sure i will run across this guy).

Im guessing geography was not a required subject in school.


----------



## solomon (9 mo ago)

Veteran Sparky said:


> So...you join this forum to ask that question? You must be a socialist...go enjoy the egregious tax system in UK and miss out on best medical in the world here. That being said, I am sorry you have these illnesses.


For me, it is worth it. I would pay more for healthcare living in the USA than I would lose in taxes getting free healthcare in the UK. Whether you support the UK's healthcare system or not, I am going to take advantage of it rather than paying the outrageous prices healthcare companies in the USA set. They know full well they can set prices for insulin as high as they want, as we diabetics have to pay the prices, or we will die. I may not be a communist, but I think we can all agree it's BS what the companies are doing


----------



## solomon (9 mo ago)

gpop said:


> Im going to the UK first week of may and people have mentioned that at work.
> A person also asked why i was flying during covid as driving would be safer while another asked me to say hello to someone while im there as there (Like there are only 50 people in the whole country so they are sure i will run across this guy).
> 
> Im guessing geography was not a required subject in school.


He's an American, you can't expect him to be good at geography. My friend just found out Africa was a continent, and not a country...


----------



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

solomon said:


> He's an American, you can't expect him to be good at geography. My friend just found out Africa was a continent, and not a country...



I missed 4 out of 50. I'm disappointed.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

solomon said:


> For me, it is worth it. I would pay more for healthcare living in the USA than I would lose in taxes getting free healthcare in the UK. Whether you support the UK's healthcare system or not, I am going to take advantage of it rather than paying the outrageous prices healthcare companies in the USA set. They know full well they can set prices for insulin as high as they want, as we diabetics have to pay the prices, or we will die. I may not be a communist, but I think we can all agree it's BS what the companies are doing



Insulin is 15 quid i believe and you can get it with out a prescription if required. I thought america was the same way and it was only the fancy dozing gizmo's that added to the price.


----------



## readydave8 (Sep 20, 2009)

Really OP was asking about learning UK electrical work


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

On the plane to UK in June with my daughters again. Some of this may depend upon age and where you are in the workforce. It's tough when you have to pay out of pocket for this, but then again, I'm assuming you'd have to pay more in taxes too. I don't think there's any free ride and you get to pay one way or another. It's not that we don't have great care, it can be the up front cost of access to it.


----------



## 171firefighter42 (9 mo ago)

Yankee77 said:


> How sad is that, having to leave your natural born country because of a gouging healthcare system.


Please what this guy is gonna pay in tax difference would buy him pretty good insurance here but calling the Healthcare free sounds better lmao


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Really OP was asking about learning UK electrical work.

True, but he's also considering leaving here for a better support system due to his health situation. That's fair and if he could find a way to make it through four years of apprenticeship here and have care, he'd probably be ok too.


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

I’m curious just how warm and welcoming the Tommys will be when you show up as a foreign national trying to horn in on their work, even if there’s a labor shortage.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I like to think if you show up, shut up and work, you’ll probably fit in just fine. From what I’ve seen over there, there’s plenty of diversity. I get the sentiment and it’s probably universal. Still I’d give it a shot.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I could also be accused of being naive too.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

460 Delta said:


> I’m curious just how warm and welcoming the Tommys will be when you show up as a foreign national trying to horn in on their work, even if there’s a labor shortage.



If you understand the sense of humor you should be fine. 

There is no real labor shortage and electrical there is different. Unskilled is a lot of chase work (chasing is cutting slots in brick/plaster walls). Last 1600 sq foot bungalow i worked on before coming this direction we tore out all the old rubber wire, complete rewire, replaced panel and closed up ready to plaster in under 3 days. 70% of the job was chewing down the wall with a chase hammer and 15% was nailing the wire covers and cementing in the slots ready for the plasterer. 

Nothing like the US system with 20-100 home runs. 2 designated, 6 ring mains and we were done.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

gpop said:


> Im going to the UK first week of may and people have mentioned that at work.
> A person also asked why i was flying during covid as driving would be safer while another asked me to say hello to someone while im there as there (Like there are only 50 people in the whole country so they are sure i will run across this guy).
> 
> Im guessing geography was not a required subject in school.


Not in Alabama or Mississippi or Florida. or…


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

171firefighter42 said:


> Please what this guy is gonna pay in tax difference would buy him pretty good insurance here but calling the Healthcare free sounds better lmao





460 Delta said:


> I’m curious just how warm and welcoming the Tommys will be when you show up as a foreign national trying to horn in on their work, even if there’s a labor shortage.


in the EU, there’s generally a lot of cross-boarder cRossing COVID restrictions be darned. Similarity to how a NJ resident commutes to a job in Ct. or NYC


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

LGLS said:


> in the EU, there’s generally a lot of cross-boarder cRossing COVID restrictions be darned. Similarity to how a NJ resident commutes to a job in Ct. or NYC


I’m not seeing it myself, it’s one thing for a fellow European to cross a border into another country, an American citizen is another thing altogether.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

460 Delta said:


> I’m not seeing it myself, it’s one thing for a fellow European to cross a border into another country, an American citizen is another thing altogether.


Well you need to see Past the patriotism.


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

LGLS said:


> Well you need to see Past the patriotism.


I’m not being the patriotic one here, I’m assigning it to the Brits who I think may be less than welcoming.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

460 Delta said:


> I’m not seeing it myself, it’s one thing for a fellow European to cross a border into another country, an American citizen is another thing altogether.


UK is no longer part of the EU so its not as easy to work there as it use to be on a UK passport




460 Delta said:


> I’m not being the patriotic one here, I’m assigning it to the Brits who I think may be less than welcoming.


Its not as easy as it is in America to work off the books so you really need to do it legal with a sponsor. (one of the OP other posts i believe he mentions his mother lives in the UK).


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Veteran Sparky said:


> So...you join this forum to ask that question? You must be a socialist...go enjoy the egregious tax system in UK and miss out on best medical in the world here. That being said, I am sorry you have these illnesses.


Fun fact, by the time all of the calculations are done, they pay less than we do for better services. 
Do your homework and turn off "entertainment" news
Semper Fi.


----------



## solomon (9 mo ago)

460 Delta said:


> I’m not being the patriotic one here, I’m assigning it to the Brits who I think may be less than welcoming.


Saved their asses twice and we still get tons of crap from them


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

solomon said:


> Saved their asses twice and we still get tons of crap from them


Not only that, but we ran them off twice, Revolutionary War, and the War of 1812. And they still interfered yet again in the Civil War. 
The Scotch-Irish don’t soon forget.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

460 Delta said:


> I’m not being the patriotic one here, I’m assigning it to the Brits who I think may be less than welcoming.


Well I guess the message I’m trying to convey or the concept that I’m trying to point out here is this:

Americans can either roll their eyes or be absolutely 100% against any foreigner coming to this country and “taking their work.“

But all around Europe, workers from other foreign countries are ubiquitous, and are not really ever looked down upon, especially not by other workers even the homegrown ones.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Southeast Power said:


> Fun fact, by the time all of the calculations are done, they pay less than we do for better services.
> Do your homework and turn off "entertainment" news
> Semper Fi.


You’re absolutely correct Southeast power,…

In England as with most of the EU Dash people do not see taxes added onto their utility bills, their property, their rent, their automobile registration, tolls over bridges, surcharges on traffic tickets an automatic summonses, cell phone bill taxes, telephone bill taxes, cable bill taxes, public schools with their hands out and bake drives to raise funds to educate their children… Or teachers having to run out and use their own money to purchase classroom supplies. They don’t tax gasoline as far as I know or diesel fuel which is what Many Europeans use in their cars.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

solomon said:


> Saved their asses twice and we still get tons of crap from them


What in the heck are you talking about?


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

460 Delta said:


> Not only that, but we ran them off twice, Revolutionary War, and the War of 1812. And they still interfered yet again in the Civil War.
> The Scotch-Irish don’t soon forget.


Here’s another fun fact…

Every week on this planet there is some country celebrating its independence from English colonialism.


----------



## paulsomlo (Oct 4, 2021)

oldsparky52 said:


> Found one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From Wikipedia:
The *Independent Women's Forum* (*IWF*) is a conservative American non-profit organization focused on economic policy issues of concern to women.

In 2009, IWF produced a political advertisement run on YouTube and in eight states arguing that "300,000 American women with breast cancer might have died" if U.S. healthcare included a government-funded option.[22][23] FactCheck.org labeled the IWF ad false and manipulative of women's fears, finding that the IWF ad relied on "old statistics, faulty logic and false insinuations."

The IWF has been described as "a virtual 'Who's Who' of Washington's Republican establishment."

Donors to IWF have included Donors Trust, the John William Pope Foundation, the Lynde and Harry Bradley Foundation, the Scaife Foundations, the Randolph Foundation, and the John M. Olin Foundation.[39][40][41] Another major sponsor is the Charles Koch Institute, while Facebook, **** DeVos and the Walton Family Foundation have also given money to the organization.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

Everyone goes on about how bad the English were and how we invaded other country yet no one care that the English was invaded by the Romans, Saxons, Celts, Vikings and a bunch of other civilizations who raped and pillaged for hundreds of years . 

So technically the civil war which is referred to as the American revolutionary War was actually a war between the children of the Romans, Saxons, Celts, Vikings, french, Germans, etc. So England was really not to blame as we were victims in all of this. 

I love the liberal way of thinking as you never have to take the blame.....


----------



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

LGLS said:


> Here’s another fun fact…
> 
> Every week on this planet there is some country celebrating its independence from English colonialism.


DAMN! The Brits were pretty bad azz in their day, huh.


----------



## paulsomlo (Oct 4, 2021)

oldsparky52 said:


> DAMN! The Brits were pretty bad azz in their day, huh.


Yep - and now that they have electricity, they're going to unstoppable!


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

oldsparky52 said:


> DAMN! The Brits were pretty bad azz in their day, huh.


They sure were… Heck they colonized us didn’t they?


----------



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

LGLS said:


> They sure were… Heck they colonized us didn’t they?


They tried. lol.


----------

